# Water flow from filter may be too strong for RCS?



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

First off, I'm completely new to the hobby. I purchased a tank with filter heater light from craigslist just a few days ago.

I'm having a problem where the water flowing out of my filter is so strong that it's actually hitting the bottom of the tank and moving the substrate. I put a rock at the bottom to stop it but now I'm worried that all this water flow and current could stress out my new shrimps.

the filter is an aquaclear mini (with pre-filter sponge), in a 10 gallon tank. I included some pictures to help describe what i'm talking about. Is there a way to lessen the flow? or maybe shove a piece of cloth in the mouth of the filter? lol help plz


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

u should be ok with that filter. you have a 10g tank and as long as you have plenty of plants, rocks and hiding places for your shirmps, they should be ok. 10g tank is plenty of room for your shrimps to find a corner with less water pressure. you should have plenty of plants as well . just like trees and wind, plants reduce the water current. 

can you take a picture of your tank from the front? interested to see your aquascape.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The easiest way to minimize the substrate displacement would be to fill the tank up to the bottom of the filter lip that sits on the tank (this will minimize the "waterfall" effect and you can actually encourage laminar flow along the water's surface this way). You'll also want to top up your water level daily to replace lost water due to evaporation. I have far more circulation is all of my tanks and they also house dwarf shrimp . Hopefully that makes sense .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

I came up with the solution of limiting the intake of the filter. I put a bag over the intake, then cut a smaller hole, therefore limiting the intake of the water. The moment I did that, the shrimp started to swim a LOT more... so I'm guessing they're happier. What this does to my water... lol i don't know... one problem at a time


@trevorhoang: honestly i'm embarrassed by my layout. I've seen the works of art on these forums. I got a bunch of plants from friends and I bought a plant package off here, then I kinda just planted them...


keep in mind it's my first time owning a tank. Lots and lots to learn.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe u can adjust the flow rate by moving the adjustment control (on top of intake stem) from side to side. Not sure about this specific one. Let u find out yourself...

Also, like Stuart said, topping up the water to the lip of the outflow will make a big diff. as well. It will also run much quieter.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

aquascaping is a work in progress. thats one of the most enjoyable part of this hobby for me. theres nothing to be embarressed about. thanks for taking the time to post up thos pictures


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i was using aquaclear 20 and 30 in my 7.5 gallon and have a pre filter. shrimps seem fine.

been like that for 3 years


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. Never be embarrassed by setup. Just look at what you like and experiment. Some tank setups take CO2 and a great deal of knowledge to keep it looking amazing. Others (like mine) tend to be more basic and wild. Fish keeping should be fun, not competitive!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

looks fine too me, your shrimp will fine the places they like.


----------



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

thanks for the helpful advice everybody
will definitely be a work in progress


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Your setup is nice! I think the flow looks normal.

If you want to reduce the tidal wave effect of the flow, try putting your filter on the short end of the tank, so that water current can run back and forth the long way instead of bashing into the glass right in front. (Does that make sense?) Fill your tank up a bit more.

Aquaclear Minis have adjustable flow. Just move the little bump that's at the top of your water intake tube left or right. This will move it over or away from the impeller, altering the flow. You will be able to see the waterfall get faster or slower as you do this.

I sometimes put a piece of filter sponge inside the intake tube, just at the bottom. This can slow things a bit. If you make your water intake too slow, though, you might affect the ability of the filter to do its work and also strain the motor. The sponge will probably be better than a plastic bag for that, then.

Nice work!



me_too_lazy said:


> First off, I'm completely new to the hobby. I purchased a tank with filter heater light from craigslist just a few days ago.
> 
> I'm having a problem where the water flowing out of my filter is so strong that it's actually hitting the bottom of the tank and moving the substrate. I put a rock at the bottom to stop it but now I'm worried that all this water flow and current could stress out my new shrimps.
> 
> the filter is an aquaclear mini (with pre-filter sponge), in a 10 gallon tank. I included some pictures to help describe what i'm talking about. Is there a way to lessen the flow? or maybe shove a piece of cloth in the mouth of the filter? lol help plz


----------

